# Will 17x8.5 ET35 rims fit E36 M3?



## xuangster (Oct 19, 2008)

These come with 225/45-17 tires but I'm mainly concerned about the rims. Suspension is stock, but may lower it a bit (no more than 1.5") in the future. Would appreciate any advise on fitment with and without the suspension lowering.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Fits the rear with no problem, the front may need some fender lip rolling and/or more negative camber in the alignment.


----------

